
Cheap web hosting is cheap for a reason. - y2kemo
http://y2kemo.com/2012/01/justhost-sucks/
======
leftnode
Time and time again I see these articles, and time and time again, people just
don't listen.

If you are technically inclined enough to run a website, take a day (I promise
that's how long it will take) to learn to configure a Linode instance (they
have extensive scripts that will do most everything for you). I know you think
your time is more valuable, but learning how to configure a simple LAMP Ubuntu
server will pay dividends in the future.

You can host all of your sites on there for $20 a month, they're absolutely
great to work with, and you won't be dealing with an oversold shared server.

And how can you take this article seriously when it's plastered with ads for
Hostgator?

~~~
kijin
I'd much rather have these people stay with cheap shared hosting. There are
too many poorly secured and poorly optimized VPSs "managed" by people who
think they know how to run a server because they copied and pasted some Ubuntu
tutorials. Sooner or later, they cause their Linodes to thrash, their sites
gets exploited, or they botch up an upgrade and their sites are down anyway.

Some people will learn from these experiences and become better sysadmins. But
most people who just want to run a WordPress blog with cutesy plugins are not
interested in troubleshooting an unmanaged VPS. Someone who can't be bothered
to enable error logs in php.ini to see what's causing all the 500 errors isn't
the kind of person who will learn from a VPS malfunction. They'll just bash
their host for being unmanaged, move to another host, wash, rinse, repeat.

HostGator is about as good as "cheap" shared hosts can get, not only because
they're more competent than the majority of shared hosts, but also because
they seem to be willing to deal with these kinds of customers. They understand
that their typical customer is utterly uninterested in troubleshooting any
issue whatsoever. (GoDaddy caters to the same clientele, but they're far less
competent and a lot more shady.) If the same customer went with
NearlyFreeSpeech.net, they'd just end up writing another blog post ranting
about how their host charges money for support tickets and expects the
customer to participate in the troubleshooting process. How dare the host ask
the customer to chmod a file!? NearlyFreeSpeech and Linode are too good for
these folks.

------
chrislomax
How is the title of this link "Cheap web hosting is cheap for a reason." yet
the author promotes HostGator which have plans starting from $3.96 a month?

~~~
dangrossman
I can't read the article because the author's cheap hosting can't handle the
load. I see that it's hosted on HostGator now.

~~~
chrislomax
Haha, touche! I thought the same thing, I thought it was just my internet
connection take a while to connect though

------
anons2011
I transferred my site to justhost about 8 months ago. I paid for the 4 year
hosting plan. Personally I have never experienced any issues.

Although the only fault I have with them is the way they have awstats set up.
You can't configure it to resolve IPs, 'Update Now' isn't available etc - as
they overwrite the config file every day and there's no way around this.

Also, if people do want to purchase hosting from justhost you can use 50OFF as
the coupon code.

~~~
leejw00t354
I've been with them for a few years now and I've had so many problems with
them. They are by far the worst 'cheap host' I've been with.

------
ohashi
Webhosting is funny because everything is ok until it's not. It's easy to have
isolated incidents which look really bad versus overall trends and knowing the
difference.

